

Student jailed for 2 nights when she can't show ID - Suraj-Sun
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45135682/ns/us_news-the_new_york_times/t/student-jailed-nights-when-she-cant-show-id/

======
Andys
So whats the startup opportunity here?

A mobile app that lets good cops anonymously dob in bad cops?

